# Evaporating Green Dragon: Everclear Hash



## TheWhiteRabbit420 (Jan 12, 2013)

Ive used BHO QWISO and now a new method using 100% Grain Alcohol (Everclear) 

I want to see for myself the differences between these three methods for making hash from evaporating a liquid solvent. I've kept the whole process relatively similar.


 1oz of dried low-grade heady nugget. 
Placed in the freezer with the Everclear for about 2 hours. 

 Filled up a jar with the frozen nug 
poured the alcohol over the bud until it was just a little pass the buds

 In the closed jar I agitated the nugget for about 60 seconds

 The solution is poured through a coffee filter / metal strainer and into a small square Pyrex dish

 At this point the solution is practically Green Dragon. A tincture that can be consumed in low doses for an absinthe like high. 

 Evaporating the Green Dragon tincture will leave a hash oil like substance.

 Anyone familiar with making QWISO would recognize the process is is very similar. 

 100% Grain alcohol (Everclear) does not evaporate like (92%) Isopropyl Alcohol does. It takes a lot longer, unlike the few hours Iso takes. 

  Making BHO QWISO etc inside is potentially dangerous / harmful be careful allow proper ventilation and safety   

I am letting the Green Dragon tincture evaporate now as I did with the QWISO I would like to see how long it would take letting it sit out but in the morning I will make sure to get the final product done.

Will post the end result / weight tomorrow!

Soon I am going to do a larger extraction with my favorite method and I will detail it with pictures as well.

thank you for checking out my post


----------



## vacpurge (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## TheWhiteRabbit420 (Jan 12, 2013)

-_- 
... ....


----------



## MrGreenTooth (Jan 13, 2013)

How much easier can it be...you take the bud, poor EC over it till it's drowned, then filter off the green EC and evaporate it, why do we need pics ?


----------



## Fadedawg (Jan 13, 2013)

Good job!

Actually, a 60 second frozen wash might more properly be called brown dragon, as it sidesteps the chlorophyll. When we make an ethanol tincture, we also use 3 minute quick wash frozen techniques and strive for brown dragon, rather than green dragon, because it is so much more tasty.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit420 (Jan 13, 2013)

That looks delicious fadedawg ^_^


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit420 (Jan 13, 2013)

I've left the tincture over night to evaporate and it did a good job evaporating still I'm left with a nice amount of alcohol.. I wondering if the best idea would be to leave it out and let it do its thing or if I should just carefully boil off the remaining bit of EC


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 13, 2013)

that shit will take forever to evaporate- if you can leave it out, but protected from pollen, bugs, bird poop, etc. let it run its coarse- dont deviate from your master plan- be patient.

Also, look out for condensation, or morning dew, getting in there.


----------



## Fadedawg (Jan 13, 2013)

If you are using this orally, it needs to be decarboxylated, so I would suggest transfering it to a suitable container and setting it in a 250F oil bath to purge and decarboxylate.


----------



## Muffy (Jan 13, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> If you are using this orally, it needs to be decarboxylated, so I would suggest transfering it to a suitable container and setting it in a 250F oil bath to purge and decarboxylate.


 Purge of what? The alcohol is what makes it a tincture. Is that not what we're going for in this case? Is smoking hash better than dropping tincture?


----------



## SnakeByte (Jan 13, 2013)

DO NOT CONSUME ISO HASH. Isopropyl Alcohol is created chemically and is meant as fuel addative and for external use ONLY. It won't kill you instantly but not good for you like Naphtha hash.

Grain Alcohol evaporates at 76C. This is the safest to consume.

Slow simmer it on medium with a fan to get rid of most of the alcohol then use a blow dryer to get rid of the rest of the alcohol - Like you do making any other solvent hash such as Ether or Naphtha. (THANKFULLY, These have become less and less popular since water and Ethanol hash have been growing)

Tinctures won't give you the psychoactive effects of MJ unless heated... MJ needs to be heated to at least 50C in order to activate THC. Simply ingesting it is not enough. If you don't heat it, anything you feel will be coming from the alcohol.
The average core body temp doesn't go above 35-37C unless you're ill with fever or something. 

Everclear hash is not really that new. You can only have hash if you evaporate ALL the alcohol first then compress with vice or hash press after (tho compression is not ABSOLUTELY needed).

Otherwise, if you keep the alcohol it's a tincture - if you evaporate MOST of the alcohol, it's hash oil.


Muffy said:


> Purge of what? The alcohol is what makes it a tincture. Is that not what we're going for in this case? Is smoking hash better than dropping tincture?


It really depends on potency/concentration of the tincture. But Tincture is obviously better for the lungs.


----------



## Muffy (Jan 13, 2013)

How do you prepare the oil bath? What's an easy and safe way to heat to 50C without losing alcohol?


----------



## SSHZ (Jan 13, 2013)

A 60 second stir seems a bit short on time.......I like to go a few minutes more than that.

A fan blowing over the drying mix will help quicken evaporation.


----------



## SnakeByte (Jan 13, 2013)

Muffy said:


> How do you prepare the oil bath? What's an easy and safe way to heat to 50C without losing alcohol?


Boiling the mason jar in water then bringing to a simmer.
Put Mason jar lids on the bottom of the pot so the jar is not sitting directly on the metal.
If you lose some alcohol when trying to make a tincture, it's ok as long as you don't lose too much. But if you do, just add more.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit420 (Jan 13, 2013)

SSHZ said:


> A 60 second stir seems a bit short on time.......I like to go a few minutes more than that.
> 
> A fan blowing over the drying mix will help quicken evaporation.


This is interesting some people say 60 seconds is too long while others say it is not long enough.
I heard if you let it sit in the alcohol for more than say 60 seconds you're extracting other plant material such as chlorophyll. 


I personally do not like ISO or BHO hash because I would not want to ingest Butane or Isopropyl Alcohol, I would much rather ingest Grain Alcohol.  

I meant new as in an alternative to the popular BHO and QWISO. but there is little information on grain alcohol hash. 
I personally would rather have the hash /oil left from evaporating the green dragon tincture. 
Thats just me though.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit420 (Jan 13, 2013)

Muffy said:


> How do you prepare the oil bath? What's an easy and safe way to heat to 50C without losing alcohol?


A safer way IMO is a double boil on a skillet in a well ventilated area.
smaller Pyrex dish inside of a larger Pyrex dish with water.


----------



## SnakeByte (Jan 13, 2013)

Ya Pyrex dishes are far more convenient to make hash with through solvent than jars.


----------



## M Dogg (Jan 13, 2013)

Use a candy thermometer but keep the temp below 200F. U wanna activate it but not burn it off (the THC molecules that is).


----------



## M Dogg (Jan 13, 2013)

What do you think about soak time SnakeByte?


----------



## SnakeByte (Jan 13, 2013)

Lower than that... Alcohol boils at 173F/78C - Water boils at 212F/100C.
You don't want the alcohol to boil, only evaporate.



M Dogg said:


> What do you think about soak time SnakeByte?


Personally I let it soak overnight, sometimes 48 hrs.
Then squeeze and remove the weed, evaporate, dry, press, dry, press, press, (continuing the press until you get the consistency you like.)

I put my ground up matter (bud, leaf, and stem) in the freezer overnight first though. It allows the triches to come off the bud and more easily extracted.


----------



## Fadedawg (Jan 13, 2013)

Here is a link to our whole QWET procedure. As it is a polar solvent, we don't grind, just break the material up loosely by hand, and we freeze the material and chill the 190 proof to -18C/0F before using a 3 minute soak. http://skunkpharmresearch.com/qwet-extraction/

When the oil is going into an oral, we do a final purge and decarboxylate in a 250F hot oil bath.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit420 (Jan 13, 2013)

Great link fadedawg! 
This is very detailed good info


----------



## SnakeByte (Jan 13, 2013)

Yup, there is definitely more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## Fadedawg (Jan 13, 2013)

SnakeByte said:


> Yup, there is definitely more than one way to skin a cat.


An outstanding point! The fish trap exists only because of the fish. It is the fish, not the design of the fishtrap, that is important!


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit420 (Jan 13, 2013)

Final product after 24hours of letting the tincture sit out and evaporate. 
Hash oil substance, when I made ISO this turned into a glass like ball that melt when burned on top of herb.


----------



## Fadedawg (Jan 14, 2013)

TheWhiteRabbit420 said:


> Final product after 24hours of letting the tincture sit out and evaporate.
> Hash oil substance, when I made ISO this turned into a glass like ball that melt when burned on top of herb.


The test of the pudding is the taste! How was it?


----------



## Muffy (Jan 14, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> Here is a link to our whole QWET procedure. As it is a polar solvent, we don't grind, just break the material up loosely by hand, and we freeze the material and chill the 190 proof to -18C/0F before using a 3 minute soak. http://skunkpharmresearch.com/qwet-extraction/ When the oil is going into an oral, we do a final purge and decarboxylate in a 250F hot oil bath.


So what is it you purge and what "oral" are you talking about, tincture or edibles or some kind?


----------



## Fadedawg (Jan 15, 2013)

Muffy said:


> So what is it you purge and what "oral" are you talking about, tincture or edibles or some kind?


In the QWET extraction process, we are purging ethanol. We make more than one oral med and they all are decarboxylated. 

The ones I use most myself, are Holy Shit and Holy Anointing Oil Topical. Here are our recipes taken from http://skunkpharmresearch.com/holy-anointing-oil-and-holy-shit/:

*Holy Anointing Oil and Holy Shit.

*Hi ya&#8217;ll, please doooo try this at home because the results are beyond impressive! They are startling.Not only does it provide psychoactive free rapid pain relief used as a topical, but with slight modifications, switch hits sublingually to combine pain relief, with a general uplifting to the spirits and relaxing of the body.

Head effect varies from noticeable in high tolerance patients to blasted in low tolerance patients.Body effect varies from relaxed, to couch locked, depending on tolerance and dosage.

Who knows how old the recipe actually is, because the surviving recipe is from Exodus 30, verses 22-30:_22 Then the LORD said to Moses, 23 &#8220;Take the following fine spices: 500 shekels of liquid myrrh, half as much (that is, 250 shekels) of fragrant cinnamon, 250 shekels of fragrant cane, 24 500 shekels of cassia &#8211; all according to the sanctuary shekel &#8211; and a hin of olive oil. 25 Make these into a sacred anointing oil, a fragrant blend, the work of a perfumer. It will be the sacred anointing oil. . . .__30 &#8220;Anoint Aaron and his sons and consecrate them so they may serve me as priests.

&#8221;_FirstChurchof the Magi has since risen, who considers the Holy Anointing Oil a sacrament, and more of their thoughts may be found at:http://diversesanctuary.ning.com/page/cann&#8230;-holy-anointing.

From the standpoint of process, the perfumers of the time, would have put cinnamon bark, cinnamon leaf, and cannabis bud in olive oil and water. Boiled the water away, strained the oil, and used it in that form.

Eloquentsolution discovered Holy Anointing Oil on another forum pre skunk pharm, and did the math, discovering that the formula called for about 15 ounces of land race cannabis per liter of olive oil, regardless of what else was in it. Whoa!After reading her post on the subject, how could I resist corroborating with making a batch and checking it out? 

Since they were using the landrace cannabis of the time, its actual potency is of course conjecture, but there are some clues in the process that they used and the MSDS on cinnamon oil, which says that greater that a 1% solution will burn our skin.Cutting to the chase, we needed essential oils of the additives to maintain continuity of formula, since we were already using essential oils of cannabis. I found the cinnamon bark oil, cinnamon leaf oil, and myrrh gum from http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com and we have been happy with their service every since.

I made a batch with olive oil, but Eloquentsolution switched her formula from olive oil, to coconut oil, because of coconut oils other salubrious qualities, among them medium chain triglycerides for faster absorption and more rapid passing of the blood brain barrier. Another thought provoking coconut attribute, is that coconut milk is the only natural substance discovered thus far, that can double as blood plasma in humans.

Both of our first batches were impressive, but as Eloquentsolution&#8217;s was better, we&#8217;ve used coconut oil ever since. She also continued to experiment and developed our current formulas for both Holy Anointing Oil Oral, and Holy Anointing Oil Topical, which have different ratios, and the topical also contains Emu oil. The combination of the cannabis oil and the other ingredients seems to speed up and intensify the results and the whole appears greater than the sum of the parts.

At about the same time, I was also working on my cinnamon Cannapop lollypop recipe, and used a 50% mixture of cannabis oil and Cinnamon candy flavoring oil, fromwww.loranneoils.com.Because the mixture was so tasty, some of the skunk pharmers, who dropped by, started asking for a taste, and asked for it by the name of, &#8220;that good shit.&#8221; 

I therefore named the mix GS, for &#8220;Good Shit.&#8221;One day I decided to see if Cinnamon candy flavoring oil would ameliorate the slight after taste of HAO sublingual, and when it was successful, I named the mix, &#8220;Holy Shit&#8221;, or HS.Here are the formulas, both fractionally and in decimals.

*Holy Anointing Oil Oral:*1 Part Cannabis Oil1/3 Parts virgin unrefined Coconut oil1/15th Part Cinnamon Leaf oil1/15th Part Cinnamon Bark oil1/30th Part liquid Gum Myrrh*IE: * 1/3 = .3 (.33333333333)1/15 = .07 (.066666666666)1/30 = .03 (.033333333333)

Therefore:

*Holy Shit

*10 grams BHO Cannabis oil
3 grams Coconut oil
.7 grams Cinnamon Bark oil
.7 grams Cinnamon Leaf oil .
.3 grams Myrrh Gum

*Holy Anointing Oil Topical:

*10 grams BHO Cannabis oil
8 grams Coconut oil
.7 grams Cinnamon Bark oil
.7 grams Cinnamon Leaf oil .
.7 grams Myrrh Gum1 grams Emu oil* Optional Arnica Montana and/or Jojoba oil

*Holy Shit:

*10 grams BHO Cannabis oil
3 grams Coconut oil
.7 grams Cinnamon Bark oil
.7 grams Cinnamon Leaf oil .
.3 grams Myrrh Gum
1 gram Cinnamon candy flavoring oil

We make these oils, by adding the other ingredients to the decarboxylated cannabis oil, while the oil is above 82C/180F, and stirring until well mixed. Bottle and use as is.For decarboxylation instructions, check out the tab on our home page, under that name.

Bon appetite!​


----------



## Muffy (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks Dawg!


----------



## DemonTrich (Jan 29, 2013)

this was my 1st attempt at transforming green dragon tincture into green dragon hash (oil), basically my 1st attempt at making anything like this. i hope i did this right. please let me know if i did something wrong, or iif this is dangerous in any way. im a newb at making this kins of stuff. 

thanks everyone

i poured remaining green dragon tincture into 9x11 pyrex dish (more evaporating surface area)
filled a roasting pan with 180*/190* water, then put pyrex dish inside it to help in the evap process
once all GDT has evaporated, i scraped all the goodness up and out into a small glass lid
filled a small bowl up with 190* water and placed glass lid in it to melt down the scrapings
5 mins later, all the scrapings melted down uniforminly and is now a nice thick goo (i left it in the bowl for 1/2 hr). 

i tried to put a little dab on top of a bowl and smoked it. not sure if that was the proper way to do this, but it was all i have. might have to get a oil vap, but i dont have the spare coin to buy such a rig. but those glass oil rigs most of you all have are freaking insane!!!

pic 1 is just after scraping and put into the glass lid.
pics 2 and 3 are after the 2nd melting


----------



## Fadedawg (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks good from here!

Better not to combust the oil, both from a flavor, effects, and taste standpoint.

A hot knife and the top cut out of a 2 liter plastic coke bottle for a funnel, is a quick handy vaporization device, if you are short. A borosilicate or quartz wand is usually under $5, and a CP Titanium one under $20. 

It is smoother with a water cooling, but you can easily jury rig a water pipe too.

From there a nail or a skillet would be my best suggestion. I use a V-2 KO Domeless Ti Nail, and a HMK swing skillet, both of which work excellently, when you are able to step up a notch. Both were donated for testing, so I don't know the prices, but I just picked up another KO V2 off of a forum for $55, and understand they can be had close to that on line, but no clue on the HMK.

I do know that delivery isn't good with a genuine HMK creation, but worth the wait, or you might check with Aqua Labs for their version. 

You can also pick up the generic components for an e-pen that will work, for under $30. Lots of relatively cheap ways to vaporize.


----------



## DemonTrich (Jan 29, 2013)

thanks, was hoping i did everything properly.

i went to the local head shop and bought a relatively cheap oil pipe (standard concentrate pipe, no water), a torch and some clean vector butane. im waiting to hear back from my buddy that i got the GDT from, i want to buy him out and make more oil.

heres a pic of the oil/concentrate pipe


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit420 (Jan 29, 2013)

That looks about right demon. 
How much did you use and get in return? Did you use shake or nug? 

Reheating the oil is a good idea I am going to try this tonight. This would be my 5th run on organic green dragon hash oil.


----------



## DemonTrich (Jan 29, 2013)

whiterabbit, i bought the GDT from a buddy of mine. im not sure what he used in making it. i bought a jar of it (12oz ball widemouth jar). it was only filled about 1" max from the bottom. but was enough to fully cover a 9x11" pyrex baking dish. still waiting to hear back from him about buying the rest of his stock. and im about to test out the new oil pipe in a few minutes.


 on the new oil pipe. this oil is pretty damn good. 3 good rips and im good to go.


----------



## dolamic (Mar 7, 2013)

Tincture of cannabis or Green Dragon is an alcoholic solution of Cannabis.

Tincture made from soaking the flowers, leaves, or stems of the Cannabis plant in alcohol. The THC and other Cannabinoids dissolve into the alcohol. Some preparations also extract some of the water-based plant products such as chlorophyll, resulting in a dark green or brown liquid. Baking or "drying" the cannabis to decarboxylate _*prior*_ to to the alcohol bath increases the potency of the THC in the resulting preparation. Herbs are put in a container and a spirit of 40% or more ethanol is added, 80 proof Vodka or 190 proof Everclear, for example. The jar is left to stand for 23 weeks and shaken occasionally in order to maximize extraction. More accurate measuring can be done by combining 1 part herbs with a water-ethanol mixture of 2-10 parts, depending on the herb itself. For most tinctures, however, 1 part water to 5 parts ethanol is typical.

I see nowhere in that about heating the alcohol in an oil bath, or freeze drying anything whatsoever. I am only attempting this, and I'm not trying to degrade someones experience with it, just trying to keep it simple.
I had a bunch of shake and sugar leaves left, ground it up and threw it in a bottle of moonshine. It turned green immediately, and I will see what happens in a couple of weeks. Cheers.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit420 (Mar 7, 2013)

Right.. ^^

This thread is about making HASH OIL. I think we all know how to make Green Dragon...Soak the herb in alcohol. Done...

Now when it comes to making Quality, Organic Hash Oil FROM Green Dragon that is where the following information comes in..

Freezing the marijuana prior to making the solution helps with the extraction. The trichomes freeze and separate from the plant material much quicker. 
I've made about a dozen extractions this way and the result is pretty consistent.
Heating the alcohol is what people do if they want to speed up the proccess. Again...Has NOTHING to do with making Green Dragon.. But has everything to do with Hash which is what this thread is about..
When EVAPORATING the tincture you are left with a Hash oil. This takes *at least *24 hours depending on the amount of herb you're using.. I made some Hash using a half pound of herb and this took 4 days to evaporate.
By boiling off or heating up the alcohol to it's boiling point you are letting the solvent evaporate to leave you with Hash Oil.


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 11, 2013)

TheWhiteRabbit420 said:


> Ive used BHO QWISO and now a new method using 100% Grain Alcohol (Everclear)



where do you rec i buy some damn Everclear? i did some shopping around here in the local area of nor cal. aint got none dat!


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit420 (Mar 11, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> where do you rec i buy some damn Everclear? i did some shopping around here in the local area of nor cal. aint got none dat!


Unfortunately 190proof alcohol is illegal in a handful of states Cali being one of them. I'm not sure if youcan find anything close enough. Bacardi 151 might work but I've never tried it.


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Mar 11, 2013)

i get my everclear from winechateau.com spelling might not be right there... they ship to cali.

so wait since you need to decarb to get effect from eating canna. whats the point of green dragon?


----------



## MedicalMan702 (Mar 11, 2013)

SnakeByte said:


> DO NOT CONSUME ISO HASH. Isopropyl Alcohol is created chemically and is meant as fuel addative and for external use ONLY. It won't kill you instantly but not good for you like Naphtha hash.


Isn't all the naphtha or iso alcohol evaporated out from the boiling? Rick Simpson in Run from the Cure uses naphtha and suggests it in his recipe for making THC oil.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit420 (Mar 12, 2013)

ilikecheetoes said:


> i get my everclear from winechateau.com spelling might not be right there... they ship to cali.
> 
> so wait since you need to decarb to get effect from eating canna. whats the point of green dragon?


not sure what you mean? Decarb comes naturally over time during the evap process as far as making hash goes.. And it's a simple process your just stripping the THC form the plant with the help of a solvent then letting that evaporate for a solid chunk of hash. 
But if you kept the green dragon to consume you will still certainly feel the affects just liquid THC practically..
I naturally either decarb before or freeze the herb prior..been doing that before I knew what decarb was


----------



## Fadedawg (Mar 16, 2013)

Muffy said:


> Purge of what? The alcohol is what makes it a tincture. Is that not what we're going for in this case? Is smoking hash better than dropping tincture?


Unfortunately, the oil won't fully decarboxylate while there is still alcohol present, so for a decarboxylated tincture, it is necessary to remove the alcohol and then add it back in after decarboxylation.

An alternative would be to decarboxylate it before extraction.

Smoking anything is a bad idea from my perspective, because of the carcinogenic byproducts of pyrolysis, and even vaporizing hash will not have as profound an effect on many medical conditions, as ingesting it orally.


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Mar 28, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> Good job!
> 
> Actually, a 60 second frozen wash might more properly be called brown dragon, as it sidesteps the chlorophyll. When we make an ethanol tincture, we also use 3 minute quick wash frozen techniques and strive for brown dragon, rather than green dragon, because it is so much more tasty.



Nice, how about 'Purple Dragon' from Caramelo Trim and PopCorn?..

 ??? LOL


----------



## danacraig (Oct 26, 2018)

I am using the frozen method on already decarboxylated buds (using the Ardent Lift). I wait an hour or two for the alcohol to do its work, and shake frequently before straining. Then, the tincture goes into a shallow wide pyrex dish to evaporate a lot of the alcohol off. I put the dish on a *small pet heating pad*, which only reaches 101ºF. I put it on the stovetop under the range vent fan (on high), and I place another small fan in front of the stove to speed up evaporation. I like to see the breeze blowing the tincture in the dish. It takes only a few hours! The clear solvent becomes cloudy. I guess this is now a mixture, instead of a solution. My concern is that this will not keep as long as the high alcohol tincture. One time, I evaporated too much alcohol, which resulted in sticky residue at the bottom which may be potent, but was messy due to my lack of experience (and wasteful)! The brownies I made (only twice so far) from the resulting cloudy liquid were delicious and potent enough that half a brownie is enough for most people. I hope to get more info on the likely potent oily residue at the bottom of my pyrex dish, and put that to better use. I don't know yet if I should do that more often, or not. But the decarboxylator and the pet heating pad allowed me to save time, and to save a lot of buds that might have been lost to caterpillar damage.


----------



## Walter34 (Jul 17, 2020)

TheWhiteRabbit420 said:


> Ive used BHO QWISO and now a new method using 100% Grain Alcohol (Everclear)
> 
> I want to see for myself the differences between these three methods for making hash from evaporating a liquid solvent. I've kept the whole process relatively similar.
> 
> ...


Decarb first ?


----------

